# Eclipse Viewing for Vizslas



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought it would be wonderful to share in this once in a dogs lifetime the event with the dogs. Being financially challenged I could not afford to purchase eclipse goggles for all the dogs, so recalled from my youth the paper plate projector used to safely participate in the viewing of the astronomical wonder.

I talked with all the dogs about this, how it worked and what to expect. They seemed very interested when I talked about it and appeared quite excited to receive their paper plate projector!
This is a short video of Jasper, typical of pretty much all the dogs, enjoying the eclipse!

https://www.facebook.com/doghowse/videos/10214397149107567/

(Yes, the poo has been cleaned up.  )
Ken


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

*"Sorry, this content isn't available at the moment*

The link you followed may have expired, or the Page may only be visible to an audience that you aren't in."


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can see it.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah, sorry. Probably the post on FB was set for Friends instead of public. I tried to change it but it doesn't seem to want to allow that.

I'd just delete the thread, but I guess as authors we don't have that option within hours of posting....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You could add it to YouTube, and share it that way.
It's cute, and just the right amount of humor.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You should be able to edit any post you make for 30 days. 
You probably can't delete it due to the replies. Even I have to delete replies, before I can delete a original post.
I can remove it, if you would like me to.


----------

